# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Diskutimi mbi "Odiseja e nje Dedektivi"

## Darius

Sapo mbarova postimin e pjeses se pare te ketij libri (kryeteme) dhe po hap nje teme paralele qe te diskutohet mbi materialet e postuara aty (nderkohe qe do vazhdoj postimin e pjeses se dyte). E kam te qarte qe do duhet pak kohe deri sa te lexohet nga antaret pjesa derrmuese e ketij libri perpara se te diskutohet. 

Personalisht nuk kisha degjuar ndonjehere per ekzistencen e DSJ [ Drejtoria e Sigurimit të Jashtëm ] por kam degjuar per ekzistencen e agjenteve sekrete shqiptare qe kane kryer pastrime fizike ne rradhet e emigracionit ne perendim. Pjesa e vuajtjeve neper burgjet komuniste eshte tashme e njohur por vlera e padiskutueshme e ketij libri eshte ana e erret e pushtetit, lidhjet sekrete me sherbimin e Inteligjent Service dhe shitja qe diktatori Hoxha i ka bere Shqiperise qe ne 1943. Po ashtu dhe perfshirja e familjes se tij ne keto afera eshte dicka qe deduktohet lehte llogjikisht pasi dihet mire paranoja e Hoxhes dhe mosbesimi ndaj cdo vartesi te tij ne Parti. Ndersa lexoja  librin nuk arrija dot te percaktoja figuren e Kobres se kush ka qene ky njeri me pushtet ne ate kohe. Kam qene i vogel kur qeruan Mehmet Shehun dhe sme kujtohet mire grupi i madh qe u eleminua me vdekje ne ate kohe. Ndonjeri me moshe me te madhe e me kujtese me te forte te atyre viteve mbase mund ta qartesoje se kush ka qene Kobra qe ne kete liber konsiderohet si kryepolici i diktatures se asaj kohe.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Sec kam nje pershtypje une, se keni shkelur ne nje fushe te minuar ju me kete temen, jo per gje, por libri zhduket cuditerisht nga qarkullimi, per fat te mire vjen ne forum, ti e kthen ne teme, madje edhe per diskutim....
Sa shume te pelqejne keta fushat e minuara ty Darius, mos na e ngjit edhe ne kete virus.

----------


## xfiles

Edhe mua me kishte rene ne dore libri por nuk guxova ta postoja, jo per gje po meqe e kane censuruar si liber ne librari ku libri do blihej dhe me shume mundesi nuk do kishte shume shitje, atehere do kishin me shume arsye ta censurojne edhe ketu ku eshte falas per te gjithe.

Qe kishte sigurimsa qe punonin jashte shtetit dhe qe benin eliminime fizike si dhe trafik droge e dija dhe une se me ka thene vete nje i tille, madje nuk shoh ndonje gje per tu habitur duke patur parasysh se si ka qene regjimi. 
Mos po shkelim ne derrase te kalbur ketu?

Nejse, une do ta lexoj njehere librin me terezi sepse per momentin nuk mund te them dot asgje.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Te them te drejten x-si, sikur keta ish sigurimsat jane ne krye te pushtetit sot....(zere se nuk e thashe) 
Une nuk thashe gje, ti e the!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

> Edhe mua me kishte rene ne dore libri por nuk guxova ta postoja, jo per gje po meqe e kane censuruar si liber ne librari ku libri do blihej dhe me shume mundesi nuk do kishte shume shitje, atehere do kishin me shume arsye ta censurojne edhe ketu ku eshte falas per te gjithe.
> 
> Qe kishte sigurimsa qe punonin jashte shtetit dhe qe benin eliminime fizike si dhe trafik droge e dija dhe une se me ka thene vete nje i tille, madje nuk shoh ndonje gje per tu habitur duke patur parasysh se si ka qene regjimi. 
> Mos po shkelim ne derrase te kalbur ketu?
> 
> Nejse, une do ta lexoj njehere librin me terezi sepse per momentin nuk mund te them dot asgje.


Nuk del gjë. Dosjet e komunizmit u dogjën në 1997, që mos merret vesh kurrë kush ka ekzekutuar kënd. Un kam shumë njerëz të fisit ku njëri dihet që është varrosur i gjallë(vendodhja mister diku në Kurvelesh) për aktivitetet e tia kundra komunizmit). E kushedi sa ka si mua. Kujton ti se njerëzit do rrijnë e do vazhdojnë jetën e tyre normale po ta dinë emrin dhe mbiemrin e ekzekutuesit dhe shkatrrimtarëve të jetës ? Nuk do merret vesh asgjë fatkeqsisht, edhe pse nga ana intuitive edhe mund ta imagjinojmë kush janë këta njerëz, por nuk veprohet pa fakte, dhe ato fakte janë zhdukur.

----------


## baaroar

Për mendimin tim, libri duhet marrë me disa rezerva pavarësisht të vërtetave të mëdha që dalin.
Duket sikur ndiqet një linjë e fshehur në libër, një përpjekje për "rehabilitimin" e një segmenti të caktuar të strukturave të Sigurimit të Shtetit.
Kuptohet qartë që libri është një sintezë e punës së një grupi i përbërë të paktën prej tre personave, një ish të burgosuri politik, një shkrimtari jo të rëndomtë dhe një funksionari apo oficeri të rangut të lartë në ish-D.S.J.

----------


## benseven11

Kush e ka shkruar librin?

----------


## benseven11

Lere se e gjeta librin ketu Libër nga Agim Hamiti
http://www.gazetakritika.net/Forumi/...hp?itemid=3980
Ky nuk ka qene deshmitar,nuk ka punuar ne sistemin e diktatures,liber varja.
Kujtoja se do kete qene ndonje ish punonjes i sigurimit te atehershem

----------


## s0ni

Agim Hamiti?
Para 1-2 javesh nje anetar me kete emer hapi nje teme tek forumi problematika shqiptare ose aktualitetet shoqerore, njera nga keto te dyjat, s'mbaj mend mire cila. Solli nje pdf file 'leter e hapur' dicka e tille, nje shkrim ku fliste per jeten e tij dhe vuajtjet qe kishte hasur nga politika shqiptare dhe e huaja. Eshte emigrant diku ne Europe si azil politike me dy femije. Anetari ishte i gatshem te shperndante nje liber per kedo qe i interesonte me email. Per librin ne fjale te kesaj teme nuk i kam hedhur nje sy, por nese eshte si letra qe solli anetari s'besoj se do ta lexoj per arsye se me depresoi shkrimi i tij. Cdo fjali qe lexoja me vinte keq, revoltohesha dhe s'kisha cte beja me informacionet qe mesoja, e urrej shume kete ndjenje kur ndihesh i pafuqishem. Megjithate kete teme do ta ndjek te kuptoj permbledhjen e librit.

Meqe po hapni diskutim mbi librin e ketij anetari/autori do sygjeroja ti beni ftese mbase merr pjese ne diskutim.

----------


## Darius

> Për mendimin tim, libri duhet marrë me disa rezerva pavarësisht të vërtetave të mëdha që dalin.
> Duket sikur ndiqet një linjë e fshehur në libër, një përpjekje për "rehabilitimin" e një segmenti të caktuar të strukturave të Sigurimit të Shtetit.
> Kuptohet qartë që libri është një sintezë e punës së një grupi i përbërë të paktën prej tre personave, një ish të burgosuri politik, një shkrimtari jo të rëndomtë dhe një funksionari apo oficeri të rangut të lartë në ish-D.S.J.


DSJ nuk ka patur pune me agjenturen e brendeshme dhe as me sigurimin brenda vendit. Pra skane asnje frike qe te kerkojne te rehabilitohen. Ndersa gjerat qe dalin ne ate liber jane bomba te verteta. 




> Lere se e gjeta librin ketu Libër nga Agim Hamiti
> http://www.gazetakritika.net/Forumi/...hp?itemid=3980
> Ky nuk ka qene deshmitar,nuk ka punuar ne sistemin e diktatures,liber varja.
> Kujtoja se do kete qene ndonje ish punonjes i sigurimit te atehershem


Librin e ke dhe ketu ne forum ne kete teme: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...6&postcount=69  Ndersa per ate qe thua qe eshte liber varja nuk e di se ku bazohesh, Nese se ke lexuar atehere eshte me interes te lexohet perpara daljes ne konkluzione.




> Agim Hamiti?
> Para 1-2 javesh nje anetar me kete emer hapi nje teme tek forumi problematika shqiptare ose aktualitetet shoqerore, njera nga keto te dyjat, s'mbaj mend mire cila. Solli nje pdf file 'leter e hapur' dicka e tille, nje shkrim ku fliste per jeten e tij dhe vuajtjet qe kishte hasur nga politika shqiptare dhe e huaja. Eshte emigrant diku ne Europe si azil politike me dy femije. Anetari ishte i gatshem te shperndante nje liber per kedo qe i interesonte me email. Per librin ne fjale te kesaj teme nuk i kam hedhur nje sy, por nese eshte si letra qe solli anetari s'besoj se do ta lexoj per arsye se me depresoi shkrimi i tij. Cdo fjali qe lexoja me vinte keq, revoltohesha dhe s'kisha cte beja me informacionet qe mesoja, e urrej shume kete ndjenje kur ndihesh i pafuqishem. Megjithate kete teme do ta ndjek te kuptoj permbledhjen e librit.
> 
> Meqe po hapni diskutim mbi librin e ketij anetari/autori do sygjeroja ti beni ftese mbase merr pjese ne diskutim.


Personazhi kryesor i librit, pra jo agjenti por i burgosuri tjeter qe u vu ne dijeni te gjithe ngjarjeve nga vete agjenti sipas fundit te librit ndodhet ne Belgjike si azilant politik dhe ka probleme me CIA si dhe me Inteligjent Service. Ajo qe ai shkruan eshte depresuese por eshte me depresuese mungesa e asaj njohurie dhe e gjithe poshtersive qe jane bere mbrapa perdeve te politikes e konjukturave te ndyra per perfitime personale. Do ishte mire qe edhe ata hajvane ne Shqiperi qe me bejne protesta e tifozeri per njeren apo tjetren pale politike, ta lexonin e studionin fjale per fjale ate liber. Mbase do ndergjegjesohen e te kuptojne se ne cfare katastrofe te afert eshte ai vend.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Per librin ne fjale te kesaj teme nuk i kam hedhur nje sy, por nese eshte si letra qe solli anetari s'besoj se do ta lexoj per arsye se me depresoi shkrimi i tij. Cdo fjali qe lexoja me vinte keq, revoltohesha dhe s'kisha cte beja me informacionet qe mesoja, e urrej shume kete ndjenje kur ndihesh i pafuqishem. Megjithate kete teme do ta ndjek te kuptoj permbledhjen e librit.



Sa mire te kuptoj me kete qe ke shkruar. Deri tani kam lexuar vetem 20 postimet e para te librit, dhe akoma nuk e kam marre veten, te vlon koka me lloj lloj mendimesh, dhe irritohesh edhe me shume  nga fakti se si vete shqiptaret nuk e kane lene vendin e tyre meme te zhvillohet, se sa barbare eshte treguar shqiptari me vete shqiptarin, me barbar se barbaret e huaj. Te keshilloj ta lexosh vete, edhe pse ndoshta edhe mund te kesh makthe me pas, ta them nga pervoja me shkrime te tilla pak a shume qe kam lexuar.   
Por ja i lexuam, e cfare zgjidhem them une? I ke psh edhe vete qe iu kane masakruar, vrare, pushkatuar, internuar familjen, fisin dhe sot i ke ne Parlament si deputete te pjelles se komunistave P.S-se, edhe femra madje, si psh Mimi Kodheli, Olta Xhacka etj.....qe i kane vuajtur familjaret  tyre  torturat e atij regjimi famekeq, dhe sot i ke socialiste te shfrenuara. 
E ke te mbushur sistemin gjyqesor sot me ish spiune, me hetues, prokurore, gjyqtare qe kane dhene vendime makabre e qe disa prej tyre sot i ke edhe ne Gjykaten Kushtetuese. Mos te flas me tej....

----------


## Darius

Ana interesante e librit nuk eshte pershkrimi i burgjeve te diktatures apo krimeve ne ato burgje e kampet e punes. Keto tashme jane fakte te njohura, ilustruara e pershkruara me qindra here nga ish te burgosurit. Libri hyn ne brendine e ngjarjes mbas disa kapitujsh. Aty eshte dhe monstruoziteti i vertete kur del qarte figura e Ilir Hoxhes, e te jatit dhe lidhja me zbulimet angleze qe ne 43-shin ku merhumi firmosi dhe roberimin e Shqiperise dhe konsolidoi pushtetin e tij 40 vjecar.

----------


## s0ni

> Ajo qe ai shkruan eshte depresuese por eshte me depresuese mungesa e asaj njohurie dhe e gjithe poshtersive qe jane bere mbrapa perdeve te politikes e konjukturave te ndyra per perfitime personale.


Cme bere te lexoj qe ne mengjez me kete deklarate. Kur lexova letren e hapur te A. Hamitit ndihesha qe e kisha per detyre te lexoja me tej ngjarjet qe i kishin ndodhur atijt por ndalova se s'me bente zemra te dija vuajtjet e nje njeriu. Qe te gjithe pak a shume kemi pasur te mira dhe te keqia, gezime dhe halle por s'kemi deklaruar hapurazi per boten te lexoje hallet e jona. Te tille kuptim me dha letra. 

Kurse me sa lexova sot nga libri, eshte ndryshe sepse nuk prek vetem nje njeri por shume shume veta. Shqipja e librit eshte shume e thjeshte per tu ndjekur. Po ashtu libri nuk te jep ate ndjenje qe po qan dikush hallet e tyre, e kunderta, po tregon nje realitet qe vete nuk e kam imagjinuar ndonjehere. Kam pare dokumentari per kampet ne Korean Veriore dhe sesi trajtohen njerezit atje, por asnjehere se kisha menduar qe ne Shqiperine tone kane ndodhur akte makbare akoma me te keqia.

Deri tani s'me duket qe libri i ka dhene arsye te forte ta heqin nga qarkullimi qe mos ta lexojne masat. Thjeshte po tregojne keq trajtimin ne burgjet dhe shtypjen e te drejtave te njeriut gjate kohes se komunizmit. Cte keqe ka te informosh popullin me kete njohuri. Eshte me keq te mos dime gje dhe harrimi i asaj kohe. Ndihem fajtore qe deri sot s'kam ditur dhe me shume per ngjarjet ne kohen e Enverit. 

Duke lexuar librin ky fragment me kujtoi veten 



> Babai i Sazanit kishte mbaruar liceun francez të Korçës dhe dispononte një kontigjent librash të zgjedhur në gjuhën frënge. Para se të arratisej, ai ia kishte besuar një pjesë të tyre një të njohurit të tij, i cili, shumë vite më vonë, ia ktheu Sazanit. Kjo ishte dhurata më e çmuar që mund t‘i ofrohej Sazanit në atë periudhë etjeje për lexim.


babi im mbante libra fshehurazi ne shtepi, ne ate kohe nuk e dija nga kush, por me bertisnin prinderit nese i nxirrja librat. I kishin fshehur librat ne banjo ne nje kend si pune biblioteke por qe nga fillimi kishin vene enet e kuzhines, dhe zhytur ne fund ishin librat, nuk i shkon kujt mendja qe jane ketu thoshte mami. Si kalama qe isha kur i nxirrja me bertisnin prinderit, librat ishin te shkrimtarve te rilindjes (Frasheri, Asdreni, Migjeni etj.) edhe prinderit i kishin si bibla/kurani libra te shenjta, por kishin frike te dinin komshite qe mbanim libra ne shtepi. Madje i kane marre dhe me vete ketej ne Amerike qe heren e pare qe u ri-kthyen ne Shqiperi per vizite. Librat e shkrete jane aq te vjetra saqe duhet te kesh kujdes kur i hap.     

Darius, kronologjia e ngjarjes fillon mbas luftes se dyte boterore por kur mbaron?

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Ana interesante e librit .......... Libri hyn ne *brendine* e ngjarjes mbas disa kapitujsh.



Kjo *brendi* te tremb pra, qe fillon e te vlon koka. Per me teper ata merhumat, kane lene pinjolle te denje edhe sot....

----------


## s0ni

> Kjo *brendi* te tremb pra, qe fillon e te vlon koka. Per me teper ata merhumat, kane lene pinjolle te denje edhe sot....


S'kupton Darius qe jemi goca ne dhe fillimisht perpara se te flasim me llogjike duhet te perpunojme ndjenjat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

> Deri tani s'me duket qe libri i ka dhene arsye te forte ta heqin nga qarkullimi qe mos ta lexojne masat.


Akoma ske arritur tek pjeset me zarar.




> Darius, kronologjia e ngjarjes fillon mbas luftes se dyte boterore por kur mbaron?


Kapitulli i fundit eshte deri mbas protestes se 21 janarit 2011.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> S'kupton Darius qe jemi goca ne dhe fillimisht perpara se te flasim me llogjike duhet te perpunojme ndjenjat


Nuk ka si ta kuptoje perderisa nuk eshte ndier ndonjehere femer.  :buzeqeshje:  
Po ec tani, fillo lexoje sepse Dostojevski thote qe "kureshtja eshte nje nga format e trimerise se Femres". 
Kur do e lexosh qe ne fillim, nga nje dialog, apo nje mendim i shprehur aty do ta besh pjese e reflektimit personal, si psh "me fjale nuk zgjidh asgje" etj etj si keto.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> ..Kapitulli i fundit eshte deri mbas protestes se 21 janarit 2011.


Edhe kete e perfshin??!!!! O Diooooo....

----------


## Sofi _

> Ana interesante e librit nuk eshte pershkrimi i burgjeve te diktatures apo krimeve ne ato burgje e kampet e punes. Keto tashme jane fakte te njohura, ilustruara e pershkruara me qindra here nga ish te burgosurit. Libri hyn ne brendine e ngjarjes mbas disa kapitujsh. Aty eshte dhe monstruoziteti i vertete kur del qarte figura e Ilir Hoxhes, e te jatit dhe lidhja me zbulimet angleze qe ne 43-shin ku merhumi firmosi dhe roberimin e Shqiperise dhe konsolidoi pushtetin e tij 40 vjecar.


Nothing new, Darius, nothing new....keto pak a shume dihen...ose te pakten komentohen deri diku...eh...Mendoja se Enveri e kish 'dhene' vendin me themelimin e PKSH me ndihmen (apo nen drejtimin e) britanikeve? A nuk ishte kjo para 43-shit? Nejse, pak rendesi ka tani...

Nuk e kam lexuar librin, sdq. do ta lexoj kur te me jepet mundesia. Sdq. ndoshta duhet lexuar me pak rezerve, perderisa nuk mund te vertetohet kategorikisht.

Faleminderit qe e postove...ndoshta do komentoj me teper pasi ta kem lexuar.

----------


## Darius

Nuk eshte e re qe e ka dhene vendin. E reja eshte qe ja ka dhene atyre qe i ka konsideruar si armiq te Shqiperise, ja ka dhene atyre me te cilet ka akuzuar gjithe te tjeret qe i qeroi nder vite si agjente te anglezeve, ja ka dhene pikerisht asaj fuqie qe e shau dhe sulmoi me shume se cdo fuqi tjeter. Shqiperia paska qene dominim anglez edhe gjate terrorit te kuq dhe se paskemi ditur.

----------

